# some of my things



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

Here are a few of my designs... Thank you for looking.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

What gorgeous work you do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you Anne, now if only I could read a pattern... I have no idea how to do that.. but i am trying to learn


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful! I love it all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful...all of them. Great work!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful work!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

You do beautiful work! Love Minnie Mouse!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, Love them all. Esp the gingerbread set. Very special and unique.


----------



## covines21 (Nov 2, 2011)

OMG, so cute. My fave is the Minnie Mouse outfit. Love it!!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

simply gorgeous beautiful work


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

Gorgeous work you do!! Love the "minnie mouse" outfit.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, beautiful work.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Very cute and you said you can't read a pattern? You don't need to.


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Your knitting is fabulous! Designs are unique! You're a very talented knitter. And you don't know how to read a pattern. I would say you don't have to...lol
Starfire


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

very nice work! They are very pretty.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

nice work!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow...lucky child that gets these.


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous work...fabulous designs and knitting. How did you do all this beautiful work without reading patterns??
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

I look at photos and figure out how to do it....


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

How precious!!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous,the designs are very special,you are very talented thank-you for showing.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

OMG - they are ALL great!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorgeous stuff! Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely work


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

All sre so nice and so unique,
Love the gingerbread. Nice colors different too.
Linda


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

These are all absolutely adorable!! I'm so impressed, really, just floored. Beautiful work!


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow and Wow beautiful just beautiful.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

You have great imagination and a natural talent. Everything is very unique and well done.


----------



## tmae1376 (Feb 4, 2011)

So creative - beautiful ensembles!


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

OH! I just love these! Very nicely done! You are very talented! Keep up the good works.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Your Alyson xwork is excellent ,you are very talented .


----------



## garigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Minnie Mouse.. so cute


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Only one word for you AMAZING :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

They are all beautiful. Hard to decide which is my favorite.


----------



## mes (Dec 27, 2011)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow what beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

All so cute, love the little mickey set.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

wonderful work!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Love, Love, Love the Minnie Mouse


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

are you selling the patterns


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

wow!!


----------



## dollymama2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow! Love your work!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, your work is fantastic. Love the Minnie Mouse outfit.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful and so creative! Everything matchesin your sets! How cute!


----------



## hannatrip (Sep 26, 2011)

How adorable!!!! I love them all!!!!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

What happy little clothes! Love those bright colors!


----------



## Veen (Oct 22, 2011)

jtk, can you please tell me where I can buy the little inserts you have your booties displayed on. Thank you, cheers Veen


----------



## Lisab593 (Mar 14, 2012)

What stunning pieces! I just love what you have made, you are truly an inspiration!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute!!!!! All are adorable. I love the Minnie Mouse outfit and the adorable Gingerbread outfit. The baby layette set and blanket are gorgeous!!! Beautiful work!!!!! ;0)


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

covines21 said:


> OMG, so cute. My fave is the Minnie Mouse outfit. Love it!!


I agree! They are all gorgeous, but Minnie Mouse is precious


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

What a lovely variety - both classic and quirky and some great colour combinations too. Really uplifting.


----------



## Mrsfje (Dec 7, 2011)

How absolutely adorable. I can tell you had fun making these items with all the different designs and colors.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> I look at photos and figure out how to do it....


Your work is gorgeous. The little green set is so cute. 
I do the same thing. I am now starting the write down what I'm doing.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!!


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

These are abs stunning.Beautiful work. Gee


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Very inspirational - such fun for you!


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

You designed these yourself? Do you sell the patterns? They are adorable and the workmanship is great! I absolutely love them! Do you make them to sell or are you a proud grandma?


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I am so impressed with your gift for knitting. To be able to look at something and knit it! Wow. 
My mom & sister could and can do that with sewing, I can't sew (don't want to) but, I must have a pattern when knitting and crocheting!
The outfits you have made are absoutely wonderful. Some little baby is going to look like a doll in these.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

How cute. They are lovely. You are very talented.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Very very lovely! How can you do that without a pattern? Just in your head? WOW! I'd be lost...


----------



## betty sommers (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, beautiful work. Would love the pattern for the Minnie Mouse. Are you selling them?
My email [email protected]

Thanks,
Betty


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

sorry hun I do not sell the patterns I have not written them down... I suppose I could.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Soooo gorgeous! Love everyone. You do amazing work. So do you make patterns and sell them?
I see your post above and I am saying I think you could sell a lot of patterns!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh my word! Fantasitc. And goodness black makes for a very lovely lace! Is that a blanket under the pink set? Would love to see more of it. It all looks wonderful! Fabulous work!


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you... yes black makes a great lace.. under the set is a table cloth... crochet


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful work and nice colour combinations.
Best wishes


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> Here are a few of my designs... Thank you for looking.


Adorable....I can't believe you don't read a pattern. With work like that you should WRITE patterns!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh, your work is beautiful!


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

How creative you are! You do beautiful work! Everything you have shown is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Adorable----great work!!!!


----------



## sewkraftea (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

I love them all


----------



## Thepw_927 (Mar 2, 2012)

They are ALL so lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

They are gorgeous. Can' make up my mind which I love best. Minnie Mouse maybe, but the gingerbread is wonderful, but then again the little coat is beautiful.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

These just make me smile. I can just imagine the little ones in them.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Love, Love and did I say Love them. :-D


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> Thank you Anne, now if only I could read a pattern... I have no idea how to do that.. but i am trying to learn


Learning to read a pattern is a snap compared to the kind of work that you can do.


----------



## lemerise1 (Feb 2, 2012)

They are beautiful !!

I wonder if I could make the gingerbread one using any cardigan pattern and just inserting the red color like you did. My grandaughter is 2 1/2 and it would be so cute for her. All though she would love the Minnie Mouse one even more! So, you don't have patterns for these?
Great Job.


----------



## lynnjack (Jan 12, 2012)

jtkdesigns said:


> sorry hun I do not sell the patterns I have not written them down... I suppose I could.


Your work is breathtaking! Yes, you should try your hand at writing down the pattern. There are many of us who would just love to try to make these outfits


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

I would stay clear of patterns. They could corrupt Your creative juices. Your work is exquisite and I would encourage you to develop your skills as a pattern writer. I for one would be a follower. Your patterns are beautiful. Norah


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Your work is amazing!
Jan


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous work. The baby outfits are so unique.
The recipients must be thrilled.


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

those are all darling!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Wonderful work!


----------



## Mercedes Chung (Feb 6, 2012)

you are so talented!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I agree with Grannybear! Amazing natural talent and would love for you to write them down so we could buy them! ;-) You would get lots of business, I'm sure. They are ALL so cute!



Grannybear said:


> I would stay clear of patterns. They could corrupt Your creative juices. Your work is exquisite and I would encourage you to develop your skills as a pattern writer. I for one would be a follower. Your patterns are beautiful. Norah


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Adorable--and whimical patterns. I especially LOVE the Minnie Mouse set. Red looks so cute on all little ones.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

These are asbsolutely beautiful. If you ever write down the patterns, I would be interested.


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

I would love to try and write down my patterns... How do i go about it? Do I need to hire someone to test the patterns? How do you go about this? I can easily write down the pattern... I suppose.. and what do I charge?


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful work. So colorful


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous sets... hard to pick just one as my favorite!


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

Amazing work! i love the Minnie Mouse outfit!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Wonderful work! However, Minnie Mouse is absolutely the cutest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful patterns, great work. Congrats.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> Thank you Anne, now if only I could read a pattern... I have no idea how to do that.. but i am trying to learn


Wow, and without a pattern! Beautiful and if you can do this without a pattern why ever bother with one. Lots of patterns are wrong or difficult to understand.


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

I am so jealous of your beautiful work!
Crochet or knitted?


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

alot of my designs are a combination


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

How beautiful.


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

oh my, oh my oh my :thumbup: If they arent the cutest things ever. Pattern????


----------



## katia404 (Feb 27, 2012)

Did you make up the pattern for the ladybug and green set?! Can you send them to me? They are so darn cute!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

these outfits are so precious i just love your work so very talented you are, hope to see more!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, everything very nice and pretty! nice knitting work.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

JTK, you have a rare and wondrous gift. On a purely selfish basis, I would love to see you write out patterns. I, for one, would love to be your first customer. Since you already have an online business, it wouldn't be hard to market them, and I have to say, in all sincerity, that they would be the absolute cutest of all the thousands available.


----------



## alikatjoy (Nov 26, 2011)

What talent you have! I have had to go back and look at the pictures three times as there was so much detail and so many pieces that all came together beautifully. Very nice work and color selection.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I wish I couold do that. They are gorgeous, just gorgeous. I made a sweater and hat for a pregnant lady in our church. She was very picky wanted purples not pinks. So I made a sweater set, one of the best I've ever made. She put it in the wash with a bunch of bibs her aunt sent her nad the velcro pilled the sweater. I really wish she hadn't told me.


----------



## dalejonl (Sep 24, 2011)

I've seen some cute knitting for children but this is really, really awesome...Minnie Mouse is sooo Cute!!


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

oh my! how precious


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

They are all so beautiful - it's hard to pick which one I like the best. You work is exceptional.


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

they are beautiful. love the 2n pic. can you share you patterns?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. We don't see things like this every day. Fantastic!


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Incredible!! These outfits are just adorable.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

love the gingerbread outfit


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW! These are beautiful, cute, fun! Wonderful work.


----------



## lulu11 (May 4, 2011)

you are very talented
i love them 
they are very cute


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Absolutely adorable. I sent you an PM.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> I would love to try and write down my patterns... How do i go about it? Do I need to hire someone to test the patterns? How do you go about this? I can easily write down the pattern... I suppose.. and what do I charge?


I myself have never designed a pattern but since you have already done the work of creating them all you have to do is write down what you do as you do it to create your beautiful outfits. I think many people here on KP would be willing to test knit for you and might even be willing to test knit in exchange for the pattern!! I know I would LOVE to test knit that Minnie outfit for you!! Someone in my family is having a little girl and they are going to Disney soon after so that outfit would be so cute for her to wear while at Disney!! Your designs are so cute !!!


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Amazingly lovely!


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

how does test knitting work ? Who gets the ginished outfit?


----------



## lulu11 (May 4, 2011)

i would test knit your patterns,not for pay just for the patterns


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! How impressive! Beautiful work!


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice designs!


jtkdesigns said:


> Here are a few of my designs... Thank you for looking.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

You should be writing the patterns! Forget reading them when you have a gift! I LOVE.LOVE.LOVE the Minnie Mo!use outfit! Superb work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

ok I am in the middle of writing the gingerbread pattern so not sure who is interested. It was suggested that I charge 10.00 for this pattern


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Very cute and you said you can't read a pattern? You don't need to.


I second that! Lovely things!!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Gingerbread man gets my vote! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

And you did all that without reading a pattern.. You're very very skilled at what you're doing. I couldnt achiever that at all without reading a pattern.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I really enjoyed looking at your beautiful knitted baby clothes. You are very artistic and talented. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

You do amazing work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

Very nice. You've been busy!!!


----------



## NGilbert (Nov 8, 2011)

You are an amazing, talented knitter. DO you have the pattern for these beautiful items? I wiould gladly pay for them. Thanks and keep knitting.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

just beautiful.


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Your things are gorgeous and certainly must have taken a lot of time to produce such beautiful items. The Minnie outfit and all of the accessories are fabulous!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

wow! those are beautiful and to think you did without reading a pattern!!! I am in awe!!!


----------



## kerio (Apr 15, 2011)

Your work is just gorgeous!!! -- Can't believe you didn't even have a pattern! Gorgeous!


----------



## GrandmaPearl (Oct 11, 2011)

I wish I had your patience and talent, love the lace work and the long baby kimona. I am workingon an "easy' lace shrug right now, and frogging regularly as i lose or gain stitches. I cannot imagine doing things that complicated.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

You do great design.


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

WAY TOO CUTE! Oh my gosh!


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

What fun !!! I think your knitting is awesome


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> Here are a few of my designs... Thank you for looking.


Amazing! I especially love the first group - they look so soft.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

All of your outfits are just adorable and so beautifully made. Such a lucky little recipient!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

So beautiful and so creative! You do very very nice work!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Very, very nice!! You do beautiful work!


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

Hi There,
These baby sets are beautiful. Where in the world did you get the patterns, for the Minnie Mouse, and the Gingerbread sets. I would love to make them, as my granddaughter is expecting a girl, the end of April. Thanks for sharing.
Shirlrae


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful, all of it!!! Love the little green and red one.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

What wonderful work.



jtkdesigns said:
 

> Here are a few of my designs... Thank you for looking.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

So creative! Beautifully done too!!


----------



## coemarg (Jun 24, 2011)

Love the lacy outfits and the minnie mouse one is just great. What a delightful collection of projects. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

Hi Again....I went on the site you gave us, and I couldn't find the baby patterns. I typed in the sets, and they said there were no matches, for my request. Do I need to do something different?


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are beautiful!! I wish I had a baby to knit for. Oh well, I guess I could go out and find a friend that has one. Truly exquisite.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful and the colours match so well.

You do not need to read a pattern if you can produce lovely work like this.


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

Fantastic work, love the Minnie Mouse outfit as well as the green and red Christmas outfit, they are great


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

oh my gosh how cute. Are these your original designs?


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I love all of this. Very talented!


----------



## knitpicky1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Some little girl is going to be adorable in these outfits. You've done such a nice job of coordinating all the different parts! She'll have a proud mama!


----------



## Denise53 (Aug 10, 2011)

wow! Beautiful creativity!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

They are all very beautiful, great job. I love them all.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

beautiful work i wish i had your talent


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

You have taken the forum by storm with these incredibly, adorable creations. One thought I had was to consider "partnering up" with someone who has expertise in writing patterns, someone who can assist you in the protocol of putting the magic of your needles into words that others can duplicate. Another thought is to, perhaps enter these outfits in a contest with a major yarn company. Once you take the grand prize, and become "discovered" maybe fame will piece the rest together for you. Your creativity shines through the outfits, which are so full of personality due to your careful attention to detail and design. Congratulations!


----------



## craftypaws (Mar 7, 2012)

these are fabulous where are the patterns from? x


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

They are all adorable, would love to buy the pattern from you!!! Your work is beautiful!!!!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

These are wonderful!


----------



## knitwit29 (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW...what talent you have...!! Absolutely great work for not working with a pattern....! Love your work..!!


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

How in earth did you make these if you can't follow a
Pattern??


----------



## Reknitter (Feb 5, 2012)

All are beautiful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Chara (Jun 10, 2011)

With beautiful work like that, you don't need to learn to read a pattern. Wish I could be half as smart.


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Outstanding.....especially without a pattern!
Beautiful work!


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

These are both beautiful and so cute. Lovely work.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

What beautiful work, so unique.!


----------



## anaknits (Jan 23, 2011)

Absolutely adorable and perfect work!


----------



## katiebaby (Aug 9, 2011)

All of those things are so adorable especially that Minnie Mouse outfit.


----------



## Threlly (Jun 15, 2011)

That is stunning work!!


----------



## grandma6 (Mar 16, 2012)

Love all your knitting, I have never known of anyonethat can knit without being able to read a pattern. The Minnie Mouse set is beautiful, did you have to get permission from Disney to knit it. I only ask because on another knitting site a lady got into trouble with copyright laws for knitting a Disney set. Keep up the good work, look forward to seeing more.


----------



## rollyperfect (Feb 7, 2012)

oh my God so beautiful well done


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

just adorable! And excellent knitting.

Karen


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## TracyMar (Apr 10, 2011)

These are wonderful!


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> Here are a few of my designs... Thank you for looking.


These are the most gorgeous things I've seen. Absolutely awed at them. You are a true knitter for sure to achieve this quality of product.

Blessings Linda


----------



## katia404 (Feb 27, 2012)

Send me a PM when you finish writing the patterns. I want to buy one.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> Here are a few of my designs... Thank you for looking.


Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## loopyknitter (Mar 23, 2012)

jtkdesigns said:


> how does test knitting work ? Who gets the ginished outfit?


Pretty outfits you've designed.
I am a test knitter and am provided with the pattern and keep the item I've made. I can them sell it if I want.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous outfits.


----------



## motherbabs4 (Sep 22, 2011)

OK, more outfits so scrumptious, if i could eat them I would!!! Love everything, the Christmas one in particular! Wonderful work!


----------

